# Frozen food from Kiezebrink.co.uk



## Avo (Jan 19, 2008)

Just had my first order off them....what a breath of fresh air compared to some of the suppliers out there!

Everything from the first phone enquiry to - ordering - delivery went like clockwork. Everything was well packed and still frozen, standard delivery which turned up at 9am was a pleasant surprise as well! The quality or the rats & mice looks great_ (as good as you can look dead lol). :2thumb:
_ 
It's great to find such an efficient company after the last lot I used, I'll now be using Kiezebrink as my main supplier for frozen.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Know what you mean.
ive just used a different supplier for my frozen,
got 400 chicks, 50 weaner rats, 50 mice, 5 large rats, 2 rabbits for 75 quid. Good price I think. Good quality food as well.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

*I can second this I've used these for my frozen rodents.Excellent service.:2thumb:*​


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I have used them recently and was impressed. I will be using them again. They also do a range of raw meat which is useful for those of us who make up our own raw diets for cats and dogs, etc.


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Highly Recomended*

I've been using these for around a year.

They do a good selection of food items, from Frozen rodents to Zoo feeds

There p&p is a little pricey, but you can guarrantee they will arrive nicely packaged and most importantly still frozen.


Best prices for rodents on the market. I find my snakes prefer the A&N weaner rats to the normal type - must taste better.


I also get a supply of chicks, hearts and mince for my Skink & Ferrets.


Very Happy with their service and products.


----------



## sharpshootertom (Jul 12, 2012)

i always use these guys, best frozen food in my opinion : victory:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

I didnt get mine from kiezebrink, would have cost more, might try somepoint in the future though.


----------



## Boidation (Jan 4, 2008)

Kiezebrink are great, I'm just waiting for them to have XL rats back in stock, is there a shortage because I looked elsewhere and lots of retailers are sold out? Or is there just never that many as 400g rats are ex-breeders?


----------

